# Support Ribbon Water Bottle Holder



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! I designed a water bottle holder to knit with the traditional support ribbon on it, in whatever colour is appropriate for you or your family/friends. It is for a bottle of drinking water, not a hot water bottle. (Though I wouldn't mind one of those right now!) I find one of these knits up in just a few hours in an evening, so it's a nice 'last minute' gift for someone.

I have attached the pattern here for both knitting in the round (the first two pages) and knitting on straight needles (the rest of the pattern). If you are really adverse to charts, I can type up instructions for the ribbon cable. I have never designed anything or written a pattern before, so if you do make one, please give me some feedback. I'm happy to make any improvements to the pattern. I would also *love* to see any pictures and hear the stories behind them if anyone makes one.

Both of my parents are cancer survivors (breast and prostate, you can guess which is which), and it's been nice to have a little project during which I can think of them!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks so much! I hope to whip one up before the melanoma walk.This year, Jamie,will be able to participate..as her experimental treatments have been quite successful.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

wow, nice design.
you are very kind to share it with everyone.
You have a good heart and soul :thumbup:


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Thanks so much! I hope to whip one up before the melanoma walk.This year, Jamie,will be able to participate..as her experimental treatments have been quite successful.


I am glad to hear about her treatments! Be sure to post a picture of yours, and do let us know how the walk goes.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I realise that I posted in the pictures section but not here that there were two patterns I used to get me started with this pattern. First, I modified the bottom of another pattern: http://simpleknits.blogspot.co.uk/2007/06/lacy-leaf-water-bottle-carrier.html to get started on the bag itself, and I tweaked the cable ribbon from this hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pink-ribbon-hat. I certainly want to give them a shout out!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. I have an empty set of needles that I am going to cast this onto this morning. I think I am going to use cotton. I just happen to have a pink cone available. 
Thank you also for allowing us to share with our other friends. My friend does a lot of fund raisers for cancer and I think she will be thrilled to have this pattern. jinx


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing your patterns


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice and what perfect timing. I have been wanting one of these and I am not creative enough to come up with my own pattern! You are quite talented.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

diziescott said:


> maureenb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much! I hope to whip one up before the melanoma walk.This year, Jamie,will be able to participate..as her experimental treatments have been quite successful.
> ...


If anyone would like to read Jamie's blog..please do , her blog address is melanomamom.com She will be speaking up on Capitol Hill soon,to help ban tanning beds


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the great pattern. My mom is a survivor of lung cancer, but unfortunately I lose 2 aunts to breast cancer.


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. Awareness ribbons are used for so many causes and your pattern could be changed to use whatever color the cause uses. I plan on making this in blue and yellow for Down syndrome. Love it and it's so usefull, I think I'll try it in cotton.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice. I never done graphs. They are to confusing to me.


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you. I downloaded the pattern. It is really pretty, and practical too. You did a great job.

Laurel Anne


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I hope some of you knit it and give me feedback. I did notice a missed purl stitch in row 5 of the chart. I have fixed it now, and will upload the new version. If you have already downloaded, just note that in row 5, the third stitch from the right should be purl. Sorry about that! 

Also, I have taken the chart and typed up non-chart instructions for those of you who aren't into charts. I have done this for both the round and straight versions. As always, my best to you and happy knitting!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I have an empty set of needles that I am going to cast this onto this morning. I think I am going to use cotton. I just happen to have a pink cone available.
> Thank you also for allowing us to share with our other friends. My friend does a lot of fund raisers for cancer and I think she will be thrilled to have this pattern. jinx


I was thinking cotton would be perfect for this, but I have a cotton-less stash and was impatient to give it a try.  Let me know how it turns out! Hopefully your friend can find a good use for it as well.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> Thank you for the great pattern. My mom is a survivor of lung cancer, but unfortunately I lose 2 aunts to breast cancer.


I am sorry to hear how cancer touched your life. Hopefully we will continue to have more survivors like your mom and fewer losses.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

teri0314 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. Awareness ribbons are used for so many causes and your pattern could be changed to use whatever color the cause uses. I plan on making this in blue and yellow for Down syndrome. Love it and it's so usefull, I think I'll try it in cotton.


I was thinking cotton too! Good idea. I included in the pattern a link to a site that listed all of the colours used for different causes. Blue and yellow sounds lovely! You could do a yellow base and strap, and blue for the main colour or something fun like that. I'd love to see it!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> Very nice. I never done graphs. They are to confusing to me.


I have posted the 24 rows (or rounds) of the ribbon chart typed out line for line, for either straight or round knitting. I hope you find that easier to use!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for this!

I don't post photos much but I will try to when I get this made.

I am thinking Bernat satin in Flamingo Pink from my stash. But cotton does sound good and would absorb any spilled water.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Thias is lovely. As a breast cancer survivor myself I will definitely be making one. Thank you for sharing.

Jan


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Love am going to make one for my sister


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

So cute and clever of you.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing your pattern. Lost my mother to breast cancer many years ago so I will make a few of these to give to our local Breast Cancer Research Centre so they can sell them.


----------



## MissoulaKnitter (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow! Good job. I just have to pick what color to use!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

edgemanak said:


> Thank you so much for this!
> 
> I don't post photos much but I will try to when I get this made.
> 
> I am thinking Bernat satin in Flamingo Pink from my stash. But cotton does sound good and would absorb any spilled water.


Cotton is tempting, but Flamingo Pink sounds so fun! It knits quick, if you like the first one you can always make one in cotton too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks again for this pattern. I finished mine in pink cotton this a.m. The chart was easy to follow and it was a quick knit. I am planning on adapting the pattern a bit and make a red cotton one (heart disease) without strap or bottom. 
I would post a picture, but someone else used my usb port and I think the usb was not removed correctly and that is preventing me from posting pictures.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks again for this pattern. I finished mine in pink cotton this a.m. The chart was easy to follow and it was a quick knit. I am planning on adapting the pattern a bit and make a red cotton one (heart disease) without strap or bottom.
> I would post a picture, but someone else used my usb port and I think the usb was not removed correctly and that is preventing me from posting pictures.


How exciting! It is a good idea to make one without a 'bottom' that can just be a cozy. You could probably just do the top ribbing on both ends. I was thinking of one with a small 'wrist' strap too, that I can hook onto a gym bag. I could add a button or snap for the strap at one side if necessary, so it can slip on and off things easily.

I hope you figure out your USB problem soon, both so we can see a picture and because computer problems are always miserable.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

The bottle holder is a great idea. Well done. x


----------



## Sewing queenside (Dec 1, 2012)

yes this is the one thank you so much. I am a breast cancer survivor ...(.am now clean) my husband a prostrate survivor


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Sewing queenside said:


> yes this is the one thank you so much. I am a breast cancer survivor ...(.am now clean) my husband a prostrate survivor


I am happy to hear that you and your husband are both survivors! Enjoy the pattern.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I missed it the first time. I am going to make one of these for Mama, one for my brother David, and one for myself.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I am glad you found the pattern! Happy knitting.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to post a non-charted version of the pattern. I am not into charts, but I love this pattern. I saw the non-charted link and it is the one I saved. Thanks again for taking the time to write this out on behalf of those of us who aren't into charts.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

I've made some of these but not as pretty :thumbup:


----------



## pprose (Jan 24, 2012)

I just saw this and would love to make it for our fund raiser. I can't charts, so if you good type up the instructions, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank You, rose


----------



## pprose (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry I found your pattern with the typed version. I can't wait to get started. Rose


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

This is great! Thanks so much for sharing this pattern. I'm going hunt up a set of dpn's first thing in the morning. 
Marge


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting this. I love it and will make it soon for my Spring walking. I may make a few because I am sure all my friends will want one too.


----------

